# Bimini twist.



## JB Offshore

I got the bimini twist down better good with braid. What do y'all tie it to and how. Do y'all use it to put two different braids together and does it work well on mono. Thanks.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1ykhtt


----------



## DBgalveston

i use 75 turns on the bimini

and connect it with

loop to loop

http://www.bhptackle.com/pages.php?pageid=14

or

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/offshore-swivel-knot/


----------



## homebrew

red phillips knot works for me for braid to mono......


----------



## THE JAMMER

Also try an albright.


----------



## jettytarpon

THE JAMMER said:


> Also try an albright.


x2


----------



## williamcr

100 twist for me with a loop to loop.


----------



## StoryTeller

Just depends on the size loop you want to have on it. If you want a twist on leader on the end its not necessary for you to have a big loop. Our loop is usually about 4' long with 27 twist but im also using 80# mono. When I first started practicing them I had cuts in between my toes for several weeks. Get the mono wet before you start making the twist smaller to wrap on top of itself. Im sure the braid works better and im sure its prettier and easier.


----------



## txsod

*Bimini twist*

Connect Bimini to shock leder with surgeon knot. Not fancy, but fast.


----------



## Bruce J

I read an article a year or so ago that described some extensive knot testing and they concluded that a bimini twist in braid was actually most effective if tied with fewer twists than mono. The conventional wisdom at the time was that you use about 20 turns with mono and, say, 40+ with braid. The tests revealed that the bimini twist with braid was best with something like only 8-10 twists.

I wish I could remember where I read this, but it was pretty convincing, and that's what I've done since.


----------



## hookedrknot

i use a slim beauty hasnt failed me yet


----------



## blaze 'em

I use mine for loop to loop connection to a wind-on leader. Other than the huge change in diameter from braid to hc to 300# flouro it works pretty dang good.


----------

